# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Impulsu saspiedējs   (can crusher)

## serotonine

koncepts vienkaarhs.  +- 5Kv kondensatoru baterija kadi 20 uF, bet nu jo vairak, jo labak   ::   tiek izladets caur treknu spoli no kadiem daziem vijumiem..   tas, kas atrodas ieksaa spolee tiek pamatigi deformeets..    tiesa kondensatori padaargi. nu un bistams taads pasaakums...        nav kadam kondensatori aizkjerusies???        man tikai kadi 0,6 uF majas puteklus kraaj.

----------


## Delfins

ja esi mācījies fiziku un zini kas ir Oma likums, tad kondiķus var likt virknē kā rezistorus/akumulatorus  Respektīvi palielināsies pieļaujamais unuzlādētais spriegums (tā starpība)  [bet kapacitāti vot tagad neatceros kā tur bij  :: ]

Resp.  10x 500V = 5kV kondiķis

Vienīgā problēma, ka kondiķi var neizturēt strāvu, tā kā pamakelē tādus normālus un liec tik virknē

----------


## WildGun

10x500 MKF virknē = 50 MKF.

----------


## defs

Ja liek paraleli,tad kapacitāte summejas.

----------


## M_J

Slēdzot kondensatorus virknē, it īpaši elektrolītus, būtu jāievērtē, ka to izolācija nav ideāla un visiem eksemplāriem tā nekad nebūs ideāli vienāda. Līdz ar to arī spriegums uz kondensatoriem nesadalīsies vienmērīgi un kādam eksemplāram tas var sanākt pa lielu. Var jau cerēt, ka notiks zināma pašregulācija un spriegumam uz kondensatora tuvojoties maksimāli pieļaujamajam, noplūdes strāva caur to palielināsies un spriegumi uz kondensatoriem izlīdzināsies. Es gan uz to pārāk nepaļautos. Tāpēc slēdzot kondensatorus virknē, katram kondensatoram paralēli būtu jāpievieno pretestība, kas ir par kārtu mazāka, kā kondensatora izolācijas pretestība. Tad gan spriegumi izlīdzināsies. Jautājums vienīgi vai konkrētajā shēmā to var atļauties, jo tas tomēr būtiski palielina nelietderīgi patērēto enerģiju.

----------


## serotonine

10 gab elektroliti virknee, ja arii nenosprags pie pirmas izlades, tad nedos vajadziigo straavu. papira arii neder..

----------


## CD4013

Reku šitos vaig  ::  batereja no 12 gab. Divreiz pa seši paralēli un divas virtenes virknē un ir ok  ::

----------


## Delfins

man ir kaste uz 1600mF@330V

----------


## CD4013

Batereja ne pa jokam sanāk  ::  No tie maziņaiem...

Galvenais lai būtu tie kondiņi low ESR, iekšējā pretestība visu bojā.
Elektrolīti no frekvenčniekeim reāli rullē bet tos E-bay medīt ir grūti man sava laikā noveicās un pacēlu 14gab (lietotus) tā kā uz tās bildes un tikai pa 80 EUR kopsumā ^^ Jaunus jau nereāli pacelt ta jau Rokfelleram jābūt  ::

----------


## Delfins

gluži low esr nav, bet labas kvalitātes. Zibspuldzēm bija domāts, bet tur paralēls slēgums un attiecīgi strāva mazāka.

----------

